# Ambrosia Devon Custard.



## Jeff G.

I just tried something new, at least to me. 






A can of Ambrosia Devon Custard.  Available in the British section of your food store(or order it online).  I popped the can open, slowly heated it up.  On my first spoonful I knew I had found something special. It is creamy, rich with that "comfort food" taste.  Delicious as is. 

BUTsince I like to play around in the kitchen, while it was still warming on the stove(slowly) I stirred in a large tablespoon of creamy peanut butter.  

If you like peanut butter and are on a diet do NOT try this.  The flavor is fantastic. A wonderful bowl of peanut butter flavored custard!!

Possibilities...
 I think with a little creativity to thicken the custard (eggs.. corn starch...????) you could create a wonderful filling for a peanut butter custard pie.  Possibly top with shaved chocolate..

You could also add a bit of milk to thin to the plain custard, make up some egg white merangue and have what we used call "floating islands".  Lightly dust with nutmeg and enjoy!

I will picking a few more cans of this to keep in my cupboard.  Those cold nights when I just want something warm and comforting, I will open a can, heat it up.


----------



## sattie

Sounds interesting.  Hmmmm.. anything like Devonshire Cream?  I was tempted to pick some of that stuff up, just not sure what I would do with it.


----------



## Jeff G.

sattie said:


> Sounds interesting.  Hmmmm.. anything like Devonshire Cream?  I was tempted to pick some of that stuff up, just not sure what I would do with it.



Yes and no, Devonshire cream is clotted cream made from skimming off the top of scalded milk. 

The custard, well is custard.  Eggs, milk, sugar cooked until very thick and creamy smooth.  

Flavor wise, they are both smooth and creamy, the custard is richer.


----------



## sattie

It sounds good Jeff.... if I ever see it I may have to give it a whirl. There is one thing I see from time to time in the grocery store, but it has kind of has a dirty name that I wont mention here.


----------



## middie

I've never seen it in stores up here. It sounds really good too


----------



## Jeff G.

sattie said:


> It sounds good Jeff.... if I ever see it I may have to give it a whirl. There is one thing I see from time to time in the grocery store, but it has kind of has a dirty name that I wont mention here.



Oh, know what you are talking about 





It is usually served with Custard.  I haven't tried the canned yet.. That will be next time...


----------



## miniman

Well you are getting into some of our classic foods. You can make the above pudding without resorting to buying a tin. Ambrosia Devon custard does not even need heating up - just eat it from the tin.


----------



## sattie

Yep Jeff... you  got it!!!  I have always been curious about it!!!


----------



## Jeff G.

miniman said:


> Well you are getting into some of our classic foods. You can make the above pudding without resorting to buying a tin. Ambrosia Devon custard does not even need heating up - just eat it from the tin.



Oh, I tried before heating, it' good.  Better warm, besides I wanted to try the peanut butter thing... nice....

I have to admit I was surprised how good right from the can.  It's definitely going on my next camping trip!!  I'll serve it up and hide the can.  Everyone will wonder how I made such good custard on a little camp stove!


----------

